# Something rattling in my driver head



## zamboknee

My Callaway Big Bertha driver has finally started cooperating with me (or me with it?) but after smoking one on 9 yesterday I noticed that there's now something rattling around in the head of the driver.
Can anyone tell me what this MIGHT be? Is it time for a new driver or is this something that can be fixed? Should I NOT use it til it's taken care of?
To be clear the head is still attached to the shaft and all LOOKS well except that, when you move the club around, there's a noticeable something-something shaking around in there.
Thanks for any input.


----------



## garyinderry

seen this before. think its some hardened glue that has broken off. not 100% sure though.


----------



## Cajun

That is typically the case for a rattle, unless there was a shaft tip weight that came loose. Typically though it's a chunck of epoxy. I'd find a good smith and have them remove the head and check it out for you, you won't be able to get rid of the rattle, but you will know if something is really wrong. If you had a hossel hit at any point it can shatter the epoxy and loosen the head eventually. A good smith can take it apart for you and assess the damage, then re-epoxy the head and ferrel in place relatively easily and it should be fairly cheap too. Good luck.


----------



## Surtees

Should be no real issue I agree just a bit of epoxy or a loose bit of weld from a join line.


----------



## broken tee

I agree with everyone. I had the same type of noise and it was a piece of epoxy.


----------



## zamboknee

Took it to a repair guy who basically said there's nothing he can do. Shouldn't be a problem except for an annoying rattle.


----------



## Surtees

Yes one of my friends has a rattler too its always good for a laugh as long as it doesnt effect how you hit with it the it doesnt really matter


----------



## broken tee

On mine when I hit a bad drive I just shook it and it calmed me down


----------



## jameslordgolfer

Had the same issue a few months back. I had my driver checked and a bit of glue was shaking around.


----------



## zamboknee

Took it to Golf Galaxy. They drilled a hole, squirted some goop in there that the loose piece sticks too, put a plug in hole, smoothed out plug. Done.
$12 to fix.


----------



## Surtees

nice and now you have a nice quiet driver enjoy!


----------

